# Adventure in the planning - assistance please



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

We are not good at this planning lark so thought you might know sites you could recommend or steer clear of, you lovely camping experts! 

The plan so far is to go from Charente part of France about May time 
across France to Switzerland, see the best places that are reasonable, and then into Italy
maybe venture a bit down then hopefully pick up a good site and routes by local transport out..... then up to England. 
Time approx
2 months in all - any help would be gratefully appreciated - mainly where not to bother with would be a good start!!! 
Thank you from 
Mrs Barrie. (The financial &planning dept) :roll:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*italy*

we are planning trip as well to Italy.trip goes like this.
1-birmingham to ypres
2-ypres to rhine falls
3-rhine falls to venice
4-venice to casino
5-cassino to sorrentto
6-sorrentto to pisa.

that's where weve got to so far.starts 26 sept


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

What would you like to see in Italy? City sights or lovely beaches or a bit of both?

We love Italy and most things Italian!

Russell


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*italy*

hi Russell u ok m8


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for replying - usually Barrie on this....
The big question is how far our money will take us down Italy!
Would like to see Rome although have heard its smelly etc and hopefully camp somewhere the van will be safely left. 
Venice also but also want to see some of the non-tourist routes and how Italians live; So campers a bit of both is the answer! 
Sorrento would be brilliant but think that may be for another time -
coming across Corsica by ferry if possible..... for the following year I think/hope. Any leads to suitable routes would be ace - xx


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rome*

Hi

I have been to Rome too many times to count

We stayed at Camping Tiber in Rome - our review is here

There are many other site reviews on our blog.

Fuel is expensive in Italy but you can for example travel toll free from Pisa to Rome on the SS1 dual carriageway, so making a saving.

We visited Sorrento but went by train, staying in Pompei for several nights and using Pompei as a base - also visiting Vesuvious, the ruins and other places from there too.

We also camped in Florence and again based there for days, taking buses to Siena and San Gimignano.

Any more info, please ask

Rusty


----------

